# Facts about Colchester Lathes



## Dabbler (Jun 7, 2019)

Just found this video on Youtube... I hope it isn't a duplicate!


----------



## john.k (Jun 7, 2019)

Its good.....especially ..."Bert youll be pouring 1200C iron in the film,dont forget to put on your goggles for the safety conscious students"......."If I must,but its a ***** nuisance"


----------



## benmychree (Jun 7, 2019)

Very good!


----------



## Janderso (Jun 8, 2019)

I’m proud to own a Clausing Colchester lathe.
Great video, thank you for posting it


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 8, 2019)

Jeff , I picked up my mini Clausing the other day . Not like that 15" , but still a Clausing .  You get that Micromaster yet ?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 8, 2019)

I saw your Clausing, nice lathes, looks like you have a good one.
The Micromaster, The Rhodes shaper 7”, the Baldor carbide grinder and a surface plate are waiting for the soil to dry out in front of the roll up door.
We had the wettest year on record.
I can’t wait.
You gonna find some time to check out your score?


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 8, 2019)

I found myself cringing a little bit watching the painting and abrasives footage...but otherwise was hooked on the Colchester Lathes and started scouting CL and FB marketplace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 8, 2019)

In the video, starting at 23:50, they show delivery vans.  I owned one of those around 1970, a British Ford 1960 Thames 400e 15cwt (3/4 ton!) left hand drive van, a very rare beast, especially in the USA.  It was as slow as molasses, and of a relatively simple and crude design, but it worked and was quite reliable, originally owned by a Coca Cola distributor(!)  It had a very narrow engine cover between the seats over the 1703cc 4 cylinder engine.  The narrow cover was made possible by a crude exhaust manifold, which was a heavy exhaust pipe, plugged at the forward end, that mated with a similar shape cylinder head casting.  There were holes flame cut into the side of the pipe that matched the exhaust ports of the cylinder head, held together by several half circle clamps, and no gasket.  Probably plenty of back pressure and not very efficient, but simple, cheap, compact, and it never gave any trouble.  It also had a steering column mounted 3 speed shifter with a multiple shafts and pivots linkage that made shifting very sloppy and unsure, but again, it worked.  It was fun to see them in the video.








						Ford Thames 400E - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 8, 2019)

Janderso said:


> You gonna find some time to check out your score?



Hopefully one day soon . Between work , the tractors , grass , and the cars/trucks , I can't catch a break . At least I got them home so it's a start . Now I have to bring everything back up to garage and get rid of 90% of it .


----------



## Janderso (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks like a real babe magnet Bob. 
We had a VW bus as a parts delivery van in the early 80's  at the Porsche Audi dealer I worked at.
It had a 6 cylinder Porsche 911 engine in it. Those of you that are old enough to remember those VW buses, would also remember how easy they would turn over. There was always a line behind them going up hill, but downhill they were way in front.
That thing was a death trap.


----------

